# Bobcats Analysis



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

I decided to start a thread of my post in the NBA Forum. Have fun tearing it apart.



> Originally posted by <b>3 Pointer</b>!
> 
> Based on the ridiculous amount of excellent talent available to the Bobcats, I think the starting lineup will look like this:
> 
> ...


Two players on that team alone would force the Bobcats to exceed the allotted salary restriction limit for the expansion Bobcat team of 2/3 the NBA salary cap (which according to Dan, will be around 45.3 million dollars) or around 30.2 million dollars. Almost all starters on that team, excluding Skinner and Gordon, are overpaid. Chucky Atkins and Antonio Davis earn starting salaries and the cost to keep them at backups is to pay their salaries. Kittles is making 10 million! Also, Elden Campbell makes an admirable amount of dollar and for him to be a backup is ludicrous for the allowed salary of the Bobcats. 

OT: This thread might be moved to the Charlotte Bobcat’s forum since the original topic has been discussed within the previous posts.

My view on the possible team the Bobcats might present next season (LONG post):

*Pointguard*– Troy Bell, Memphis Grizzlies: I have watched Troy Bell for four years at his Boston College days and I came away impressed from his freshman season. Bell was an outstanding college point guard and he led Boston College to the elite eight his sophomore year. Bell, although not a prototype point guard, is an accurate passer most of the time he has a chance to play. Bell is a scorer at heart and has a deadly three point shot with driving capabilities. He was stuck at the end of the Grizzlies bench last year behind their talented point guards, Jason Williams and Earl Watson. Bell is scheduled to make an average of about 1.43 million dollars in guaranteed money over the next two seasons. He then has a 2.27 million dollar team option and later he becomes a RFA. ($1.285 million next year)

On a side note: I thought of placing Erik Strickland on the point guard role, but I went in favor of youth potential in Bell. I then thought of using him as a backup, but he earns too much for that role of being the 6th player off the bench. Though Strickland is a scrappy, veteran mentor, he isn’t suitable for the backup job in my opinion.

Backup - Anthony Johnson, Indiana Pacers: Johnson proved in his veteran career that he could be a dependable combo guard. He can play the point, but he is also a short shooting guard (He is 6’3). Johnson has a capability of scoring six points and dishing out 3 assists when giving twenty minutes. Johnson also is a veteran and he, along with Atkins, can mentor Bell into becoming the Bobcat’s starting point guard over the next few seasons. He has a .932 Million dollar player option next year that he might retain.

*Shooting Guard* - Aleksandar Pavlovic, Utah Jazz & Deshawn Stevenson, Orlando Magic.

Pavlovic: Pavlovic was selected early in the NBA Draft last year (15). He is a pure shooter and he produced quite well in the limited minutes Utah allowed him to play. His attitude is a uncertainty, though. He is sort of selfish, but not in a passing way. He isn’t a good defender, but he is a great ballhandler for his size. His decision making also is in question. He is making about an average of about $1.23 million over the next two years in guaranteed money. He then has a 1.96 million dollar team option followed by a qualifying offer when he becomes a RFA. ($1.19 million next year) 

Backup (Shooting guard and Small Forward) - 2nd Round draft choice (34), Donta Smith, Southeastern Illinois Community College: An already physically mature player, Smith is 6-7 and weighs just under 230. Smith draws fouls because of his driving ability and a quick first step that comes because of his decent ball handling ability. Smith is a average defender because of his athleticism, but he doesn’t show intensity and heart while playing defense. That is his main weakness. Is sort of selfish. (Will earn about .367 million dollars next year, about)

OT: I was tore between Smith and Roko Leni-Ukic, but I really want Bell to be the Bobcats future Point Guard and I already had Johnson backing him up.

*Small Forward* - Gerald Wallace, Sacramento Kings & Qyntel Woods, Portland Trailblazers.

Wallace: Wallace was surprisingly left off the Kings protected list due to the depth of the Kings roster. He is an athletic forward/guard who can take it to the hoop. Questions about Wallace are his lack of jump shot. Wallace is scheduled to make 1.38 million dollars in guaranteed money next year and then become a RFA the year after that. ($1.377 million next year)

Woods: Woods is perceived as a “troubled” player with off-court uncertainties. He is a great athlete with a driving ability and a decent shooting touch. Woods is also a underrated ball handler for his size. Qyntel’s defense is in question though. Also, he is very versatile with the ability to play three positions, shooting guard, small forward, and even point guard. Woods is scheduled to make 1.17 million dollars next year with a team option of 1.867 million dollars the year after that. Then, he becomes a RFA. ($1.172 million next year)

*Power forward* - Brian Skinner, Milwaukee Bucks: Skinner is a talented power forward that broke out last year for the Bucks to score 10.5 points and obtain 7.3 rebounds in 28 minutes per game last year with the Bucks. He is limited offensively and his a “banger”, but his defensive skills are severely underrated. He is an athletic defender with a shot altering ability. He is very active while he is defending in the post. Skinner is rumored to opt out of his cheap contract (1.725 million-dollar average over next two years). I believe Charlotte can sign him to the MLE. 

Backup – Brandon Hunter, Boston Celtics: After watching Brandon barely playing this past year, in his rookie season, with the Boston Celtics, I believe Hunter should be miles away from being on the unprotected list. Thanks Danny. Hunter is a great, I mean great, rebounder and he can box out with the best of them. Hunter is nearly immovable and he can force himself to a rebound. Hunter gets his points from put-backs and follows and he isn’t a defensive slouch, either. His shots get blocked too many times due to his height (under 6’9), but he has a decent mid-range jump shot. His contract states he has a team option of .6205 million dollars next year.

2nd Backup/11th man - Zaza Pachulia, Orlando Magic: Zaza Pachulia is a decent big-body to fill Charlotte’s gap at PF/C. He is an above average defender and he is physically and mentally tough from watching some Orlando games last season. He is a physical player and he isn’t afraid of contact. Zaza runs the floor well at 6-11. Inside, he is best with his back to the basket. Zaza has a player option of .624 million dollars, which he won’t accept, so I believe he will sign with the LLE.

*Center* - Jahidi White, Phoenix Suns: White is a big-body. He is close to 295 pounds and he is a little over 6’9. He is a wide body, too. Only Shaq is as immovable as White. He doesn’t really have an offensive game, but he can block shots and rebound. He surprisingly has above-average athleticism for his size. He can move around well and he is a good leaper. He is overpaid at 5.89 million dollars next year with an expiring contract. 

Backup – Dwight Howard, Southwest Atlanta Christian High School: Okay, I know people will disagree with this and say Charlotte made public that then don’t want a big-man or a highschooler, but I feel that Howard is too good to pass up at #4. Yes, I do believe he will drop to #4. I see the current top four being Okafor, Livingston, Iggy/Deng, and then Howard. Howard is sort of local and he is a talented big-man. He is very, very athletic and he can shoot over most centers with his leaping abilities. Court vision, rebounding, blocking shots, etc. all come easy for Howard. He just needs to find a go-to move and he will be elite. Howard also is a hard-worker with a great work ethic. He also has to improve catching passes in the post. 

C: White/Howard/Pachulia
PF: Skinner/Hunter/Pachulia
SF: Woods/Wallace/Smith
SG: Pavlovic/Stevenson/Smith
PG: Bell/Johnson

That's about 18.1 million in total salary exculding the exceptions. 

Charlotte will then have about 12.1 million dollars to sign in free agency.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats a great analysis celt!!!

Very good job , full picture.

One correction though , Pavlo is not a shooter and never considered one in europe , he's always been a slasher , a good player.


----------



## Doggpound (Nov 1, 2002)

The way I see the expansion draft for the Bobcats, that looks like a very tame approach to the potential trades Bernie and Co could make. If I were a fan of the Cats, I'd be upset if Bernie didn't make quite a few trades to take/not take players between today and the draft. 

I'm not sold on Bernie being a crafty enough GM to use (exploit) all the rules surrounding the exp draft.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Celts11, this is pretty close to the one I had for the Bobcats and I would be pretty pleased if they came out with a squad like this. 

Nice post.


----------

